# AMS vs Accucraft Jackson Sharp passenger cars



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friend,
how does the plastic AMS D&RGW green passenger car compare (size & coloring) to the Accucraft green passenger cars? I know the Accucraft are closed vestuble and AMS are open platform cars. Any photos of the two running together? THANKS!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Ted
I assume you mean the brass San Juan closed vestibule cars versus the plastic cars, both produced by Accucraft. They are essentially the same cars and the coaches are the same basic dimensions. Remember the first of the closed vestibule cars on the D&RG were rebuilds of the open vestibule cars. They go together just fine.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dr. Rivet. That is what I thought, but just checking.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ted
Also, the San Juan Brass cars come with ball bearing wheels.
The AMS cars do not.

Craig


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have all four options: green plastic and metal, and bumble bee yellow plastic and metal. I mix them all the time. The only real difference is that the yellow on the bumble bee cars doesn't match between the brass and plastic cars. It doesn't bother me as in the real world not all cars were painted at the same time and they faded differently.

Here is a picture of the plastic and Brass coaches.










Here is a picture of a mixed train (plastic and brass) at Dr. Rivets. All the cars but the combine and the second coach are brass San Juan cars. The combine and second coach are plastic AMS cars.










As it happens, I was in Durango this morning and saw the 9:45 winter run leave town. The train had a mixture of open and closed end cars. It was pulled by #478. Which happens to be the number of my K-28. How cool is that.

Chuck

Here is another picture.










The two cars behind the baggage car are AMS (plastic) the others are brass.

Here is a picture a a D&RGW train near Cumbres pass.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck & Craig. Good info provided by all. Thanks!


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck

Great photos! Thanks for sharing

Phil


----------

